# 2 quick C70 questions



## iamjhil (Feb 3, 2021)

I recently picked up the C70. Which looks amazing from the few test i've done with it so far. But i have a few questions that hopefully someone here much smarter than i will be able to quickly answer.

I know i need the camera set to Slow & Fast. but how do i get the camera to record at 120fps. It seems like whatever i do the max i can get is 60

Is there a way to setup different profiles on the C70. On my Eos R i have different profiles set up with the custom Modes C1 C2 C3 So i can quickly switch to different settings (like 24fps to 60fps) on the the camera, which helps, especially with my run and gun video work.

Thanks in advance


----------

